# bear hunting basics (Help!)



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

HI GUYS,

So I'mthinking that I would really like to try bear hunting. Trouble is that none of my friends or family have any experience or even interest, and I'm not even sure where to begin. I think that I'll probably start the same way you would any other hunt, study the proclamation, harvest statistics, and draw results from past years, but I'm wondering if anyone has any advice on how to get a head start. I don't want anyones honey hole or anything, but if anyone has advice on whch units would be better than others to try for i'd appreciate it. I don't necessarily need a huge trophy or anything, but would like to start somewhere that I can have a good chance of at least seeing a bear, just to start getting some experience to start with.

Ideally I'd like to be able to run a bait station and hunt with archery tackle, or spot and stalk, rather than hunting with dogs. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this post!

Clark


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

Do some scouting this spring as the bears start to come out of thier den's. Look for tracks in the snow banks and signs of feeding bear and then you will atleast have a feel for the area you would like to hunt and if there are bears in the neighborhood. If your in Utah county look east and you will see bear country, if your interested in hunting southern utah don't forget about the low canyons that run down from the mountains. There are bear in those canyons as well as up high.

Once you find a place with bear in it you can start applying with some confidence that you know where to go if you draw a tag. Which is alot better experience then if you wait until you have drawn a tag to start looking.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Spot and stalk is a slim prospect, but baiting works well if you do your scouting, carefully place the bait and get the bears on it.
Good Luck!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Don't waist time spot and stalk, bait.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So out of Idle curiousity. Let's say I actually get lucky and draw a tag this year (seems like I have better odds with zero points sometimes)

I go to the unit of choice and scout and find some sign that it's being used. From there, where do I want to place a bait station? How long does it usually take for the resident bear to start using it etc? And In utah isn't the bear density pretty low? I mean if I see a bear over the bait, is he usually the only one in the area or is it worth it to see what else comes in?

And what do you want to use for bait? I've heard of using dog food, beef scraps, doughnuts, and carp. Anyone who has experience want to chime in and give me some advice?

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Wasatch,

I do not claim to be an expert on bear hunting, but I have taken a couple of bears. 

As mentioned by others, scouting is important. As to the density of bears, I guess it really depends on the area, the day and can be hard to predict. However, I did see 7 different bears at one bait station throughout a week period on a hunt here in Utah. So, it is definitely possible to have more than one bear working one bait station. 

I have seen just about everything used with some success for bait. Personally, I think smelly(rotten) bait works the best. Some guys I know who hunt in Idaho, use a bucket of rotten squirrels. The stuff you mentioned will work also. Jello packs seem to be a favorite also. Good luck on your bear adventures.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Im in the same boat as you, I have 7 bear points, & I know I will be able to draw a tag soon, but no clue on how to even hunt them. I have looked over the tag #'s & most people have been applying for bookcliffs, manti & beaver area's, so I would assume those area's hold the most bears, but they are also the harder tags to draw. I have thought about the bait stations, But to draw one of those tags, I live in Salt lake & those areas are quite the drive a couple times a week to refill the bait station. I drew a turkey tag this year, so I think Ill just put in for the point on bear, then hopefully get my bear tag next season *()*


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I hear you. Half the reason I'm interested in maybe trying for bear this year is that I didn't draw on turkey. I got looking at the harvest reports for the last few years and it's quite the puzzle. The places that they see the most bears during pursuits are pretty steep odds to draw, and I'm not real familiar with the areas (good excuse to go spend time there I guess)
But the thing that I find interesting is that the odds against drawing in units 2345 Ogden, east canyon etc are higher than some of the more productive units, and looking at the harvest stats, only 1 person has connected on a bear in those areas in like the last 20 years!?? They see some during pursuits, but don't have much success during the hunts I guess. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Oldtimehtr (Sep 27, 2007)

Spot and stalk will work just fine if... and this is a big if, you have plenty of time. I got my bear last year after hunting for two weeks. I saw six different bears during that time period. I also spent several days scouting the area too. If I had been limited to weekends or just a few days I would never have connected with my bear.

A Utah bear permit is getting harder and harder to come by. If you are limited in time for both hunting and scouting, get with a good hound man. Most houndsmen can produce a decent bear in two to three days. I would never risk a burned tag by not putting in the time and effort the hunt requires. It is always possible that you can go out on a weekend and bump into a nice bear but it is far more likely that you will never see one. Spot and stalk is fun and challenging but it is "iffy" at best. A hunt with a good houndsman is almost a sure thing and you can even be selective on the bear you take. 

The biggest challenge in Utah bear hunting is getting a tag. Once you have it in hand you are in for a great hunt if you can put in the time and effort.... and maybe dollars.

Good luck on your hunt.


----------

